# HRBT May 27 Night



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Launched around 9PM. No other kayaks on the water, and only a few boats. I think a possibility of some precip might have discouraged some. Fished the remainder of the outgoing, with low tide around 1AM or so. Bunch of dink flounder (largest 15") and small bluefish. 



















Lots of small croaker. The croaker were almost big enough to fillet but not quite. Was really disappointed not to see a single striper. I might have seen a couple, but I think they were larger blues. Either that or small striper.

Pulled the kayak on the sand and caught a nap during slack tide. Figured it would be worthwhile to give the incoming an hour or so and see what happened. Went back out just as the tide was starting to move. Small striper in the first light. Good sign. Couldn't get him to hit anything but saw a lot of bait in the water also.

Worked my way down the bridge and started seeing more and more striper. After a half hour or so they started hitting. Caught two 21"ers and took them prisoner.



















After catching a few, saw some birds working a really tight circle formation, so headed over to check it out. There were blues and striper mixed and the striper were THICK. I've never seen anything like it - though I'm sure it wasn't that unusual. There were dozens and dozens swarming one on top of another just in a frenzy. I caught a bunch of them, taking pictures of the ones that were bigger than the last pic. Largest ended up about 25".




























I had the entire HRBT to myself pretty much after low tide. Maybe a boat or two all teh way at the island - I didn't venture quite that far.

As the sun came up, I started catching topwater croaker. Another first for me  The stripers settled down and I drifted, picking up a few more small flounder on the way back in.

Fished with the guys on the Hampton side for a few hours and caught a few more small flounder and croaker. 

Headed home and crashed. Had a great time. Was glad to see patience pay off!


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

sounds like a great trip! i need to do some night fishing on my yak, but i am going to have to put in quite a few more day trips first.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

U Da Man Luther! Good eating stripers there !


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

bbcroaker said:


> U Da Man Luther! Good eating stripers there !



I didn't waste much time with the eating part 

Simple marinade with soy sauce, balsamic vinegar and garlic salt. Soaked 10 mins, patted dry, brushed with olive oil and grilled. Served over pasta with grilled garlic toast


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks Tasty!

Nice report.


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

Nice report! Great pictures!

Where do ya park & LAUNCH?


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Sometimes I park and launch from the boat ramp. That night I parked on the street on the other side of 64 and carted in.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

That's a long haul on the cart.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Now that's my kind of fishing! Great job Luther!!!


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Great report. I need to do some night fishing there sometime. By law can't fish at night with a PWC, so the Seadoo I just recently rigged for fishing wouldn't cut it. I went out to the HRBT yesterday and only caught croaker. Was hoping for something different...good to see there's something else out there.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

bbcroaker said:


> That's a long haul on the cart.


If you park at the end of Ocean View it's really not too bad. I just try to be really quiet and nice to people and things like that - so the public parking will not be taken away. 

Went back last night (no striper - VERY slow night) and some, shall we say, less than thoughtful people had left trash scattered around that little beach. Marty suggested it would be a good idea to clean it up and I had some bags in the truck so - needless to say - there was no trash left when the kayakers left! Things like that will keep the locals supportive of us kayak fishermen I hope. It's really a great place to launch with a decent cart - especially nights when it's a bit windy or rough and the tide is working against you on that long paddle back to Willoughby. Worst part is the little drag across the sand. My C-Tug is a sweet little cart but the tires are too small for the sand.

Anyway if anyone uses that parking and launch location please pay special attention to giving the sport a good name!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work.


----------

